# H-Drol Cycle for a 1st timer



## Crunk (Nov 27, 2011)

So after a lot of research, I decided h-drol would be the best intro for a new guy to PH's.

Take a look at what I put together and tell me what you guys think:

Week 01 - 6 caps CEL Cycle Assist / Hawthorneberry / Milk Thistle
Week 02 - 6 caps CEL Cycle Assist / H-drol 50mg
Week 03 - 6 caps CEL Cycle Assist / H-drol 75mg
Week 04 - 6 caps CEL Cycle Assist / H-drol 75mg
Week 05 - 6 caps CEL Cycle Assist / H-drol 75mg
Week 06 - 6 caps CEL Cycle Assist / H-drol 75mg
Week 07 - 6 caps CEL Cycle Assist / H-drol 75mg
Week 08 - Novladex 20mg / Tropinol / DAA 
Week 09 - Novladex 20mg / Tropinol / DAA
Week 10 - Novladex 10mg / Tropinol / DAA
Week 11 - Novladex 10mg / Tropinol / DAA

That works out to be:
-42, 10mg tabs of Novladex
-1 tub of DAA
-1 bottle of Tropinol
-2 bottles of CEL Cycle Assist (240 caps each)
*-A PCT Assist yet to be determined*

On and off cycle vitamins/supps
Multivitamin 1 per day
Fish Oil 3 per day
Whey Protein
*Pre-workout but will stop 1 week before h-drol
*

I will be increasing my daily intake of calories by 1,000. I will also be dropping the Lean Gains protocol. 

Curious to hear what you guys think about this for a first timer. Also any *recommendations for a PCT Assist*? I also have 1 bottle of each of these: Anabeta, Erase, and Slin Sane but am *not sure if I should run any of those here.*


I'd like to run CEL H-Drol but I can't find a reputable seller that has any so might have to go with Mr.Supps.

Questions/ things that need verification are in *bold*


Looking forward to this


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 27, 2011)

Post up some stats like age, height/weight, bf%, diet and training, cycle goals.

If you post those it will be much easier to help you.


----------



## Crunk (Nov 27, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Post up some stats like age, height/weight, bf%, diet and training, cycle goals.
> 
> If you post those it will be much easier to help you.




No problem
*Age:* 21
*Height:* 5'6
*Weight:* 145
*Bf:* 11-12%
*Diet:* 3500-4500 calories on build days, 2500-3500 on rest days. At least 200 grams of protein.
*Training:* extremely intense, 2 hours. 5-6 days on with 1-2 days off. One major body part per day with an auxillary muscle. Example: Back and tri's. Chest and bi's. Shoulder's and calfs. Legs and traps (traps need work). I'm not bragging at all, but I keep up with guys who weigh in a lot more than me (165-180) and are pretty lean.  
*Experience:* I've trained 5 days a week for over 1.5 hours a day for the 5 out of 6 years. All natural. It wasn't until 2 years ago that I really started to take it ultra serious to the point where I'm buying bulk BCAA's and whey
*Cycle Goals:* I'd like to hit 160 by the end of PCT but will still be happy with 155

If a photo would help, I can make that happen.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 27, 2011)

Are you against injectables? Imo, a good first cycle as outlined in the stickies would work great for you.

Edit* I realized you're pretty young. Most guys here would tell you to train naturally for a couple more years before touching aas/pro hormones.


----------



## Crunk (Nov 27, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Are you against injectables? Imo, a good first cycle as outlined in the stickies would work great for you.



I've read it completely. I'd like to not touch an injectable until I get bigger. I'll re-evaluate at 175 lbs and look at where my levels are at.

I also had blood work done (the $50 one through privatemdlabs) if that helps at all.


----------



## Crunk (Nov 27, 2011)

Just ordered 2 bottles of Helladrol, the novla, and 2 bottles of SNS Liver XT


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 28, 2011)

Crunk said:


> I've read it completely. I'd like to not touch an injectable until I get bigger. I'll re-evaluate at 175 lbs and look at where my levels are at.
> 
> I also had blood work done (the $50 one through privatemdlabs) if that helps at all.



if you post your blood work results, that would be helpful as well.

You're a little young to start aas, pretty much everyone would say to train naturally for 2-3 years and they would be right.

No offense meant but you're a shorter guy and you should have no trouble making gains with good training and diet. Have you maximized your training and diet? Probably not.

If your gains are stalling, try changing up your training. There are a lot of programs that help when you stall, one of them for example would be german volume training and there are plenty of other ones.

Just giving you some things to think about.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Nov 28, 2011)

Crunk said:


> Just ordered 2 bottles of Helladrol, the novla, and 2 bottles of SNS Liver XT


 
I hope you're not referring to Gaspari Novedex XT...


----------



## Crunk (Nov 28, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> if you post your blood work results, that would be helpful as well.
> 
> You're a little young to start aas, pretty much everyone would say to train naturally for 2-3 years and they would be right.
> 
> ...



I've trained for over 3 years naturally. And I am fairly confident that I've got my training and diet dialed in. 

It really boils down to my test being in the 440's. Estradiol was about 23


----------



## Crunk (Nov 28, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> I hope you're not referring to Gaspari Novedex XT...



It's actually Nolvadex by Zeneca. Ordered it from a sponsor that is running a 50% off promotion today. Haven't actually paid for it, so if you have other recommendations, I'd be happy to hear them


----------



## Crunk (Nov 28, 2011)

Crunk said:


> I also have 1 bottle of each of these: Anabeta, Erase, and Slin Sane but am *not sure if I should run any of those here.*




Still wondering this. Also I'm a bit sketched out my my nolva source. I may want to replace it with something else. Open to recommendations 


THanks guys


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 28, 2011)

Have you thought about adding a 1/4-1/2 cup of raw oats to your shake or morning meal? It'll help with your cholesterol and insulin level sensitivity. If you did that everyday for 60days it may help. Shit I do eat it everyday. Also you might want to up the fish oil to 8-10 caps.


----------



## Crunk (Nov 28, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Have you thought about adding a 1/4-1/2 cup of raw oats to your shake or morning meal? It'll help with your cholesterol and insulin level sensitivity. If you did that everyday for 60days it may help. Shit I do eat it everyday. Also you might want to up the fish oil to 8-10 caps.



Not sure where this reply came from  Explain more?


----------



## Nas12 (Apr 5, 2013)

*Hi  Gents*
*This will be my first time using anything like Hdrol so I want to be extra cautious and buy everything I need before/during/after Hdrol. Could you guys kindly have a look at my plan, and see if there is anything else that I need to include/exclude? *

*Weeks 1- 2 = **Pre load (Cycle Assist = 8/8  & Hawthorn Berries = 3/3)*

*Weeks 2-8 = During Cycle (Cycle Assist = 8/8/8/8/8/8 & H-Drol = 50/75/75/75/75/75. *
*From my research, there has to be a 4 hour gap in between the intake of these two supplements as they do not interact??*

*Weeks 8-12 = PCT (Inhibit E = 3/2/2/1 & Reduce Xt = 4/3/2/1).*

*Thank you in advance for your help. I have really learned a lot from these forums and hope that I can acquire this last bit of information so that I can make an informed decision. I'm not taking any of this lightly as I completely understand the negative side effects associated with gear.*


----------

